# Goldfields shinglebacks - happy faces :)



## Saz (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't really give much credit to reptiles showing emotional attachment to anything, but these guys really seem to like hanging out together. Don't think they will breed as they weren't cooled anywhere near low enough, but I just enjoy keeping them so babies would only be a bonus anyway.


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 22, 2010)

awesome... Cheers for sharing =)


----------



## hornet (Oct 22, 2010)

wow they are gorgeous saz


----------



## giggle (Oct 22, 2010)

their eyes are so birdlike!


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Oct 22, 2010)

nawwwwwwww


----------



## Metalbeard (Oct 22, 2010)

I was reading some where that they can pair up. Also can I see a whole body shot I'm fond of the gold ones


----------



## James..94 (Oct 23, 2010)

There beautiful Saz


----------



## beeman (Oct 23, 2010)

They are indeed a special critter, We have keep them for a few years now and have managed to breed them 2 years ago, This seasons activity so far is looking promising


----------



## 152Boy (Oct 23, 2010)

Apparently shingles can mate for life. Mum loves ours and has done some reseach on them and now thinks that the shingle is her mate for life, it does love her alot more then the rest of us and it gets jelous when she has it out and there are strange people around. It bit her one day due to being jel.ous


----------



## 1issie (Oct 23, 2010)

Nawwwww soooo cute


----------



## Snowman (Oct 23, 2010)

I take it they are WA "goldfields". They are quite spectacular specimens with the orange.... This specimen and photo is Tristen's from PP WARDF


----------



## Tit4n (Oct 23, 2010)

Cool  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rickyp (Oct 23, 2010)

Cool photo Saz


----------



## varanophile (Oct 29, 2010)

Love these guys, Do you have any full pics of yours Saz?

In my opinion some of the most beautiful reptiles in Australia. It was very hard when I has to sell mine earlier this year due to work commitments. Snowmans photo above is of one that was mine - I sold her as a gravid female. The person who I sold her to posted pics of the young (both full orange). I was both happy that the trip had done them no harm, and gutted that they were not still mine. 

The only upside is that I got in touch with a few other keepers and now that I'm getting a new group together I have manged to source a couple of spectacular animals (I'm still looking for new animals if anyone has any available

Tristen.


----------



## scratchy (Oct 31, 2010)

these guys are a pleasure to keep arent they? Their laid back personalities and stunning colours make them very addictive. Give us some full body shots Saz !


----------



## Jimbobulan (Nov 1, 2010)

Its nice that they mate for life but its sad if one dies. I saw a show that was followibg a pair around and one got run over and died so the other one just sat next to it for days, apparently they can just stay by their mates side untill they die aswell.


----------



## glassless_mind (Nov 1, 2010)

They are gorgeous! I've never seen gold ones before!


----------



## scratchy (Nov 2, 2010)

Believe me, they are not so romantic in captivity. Last week one of my males mated several with his partner. The next day i removed his "wife" and place a young adult female in his enclosure. Within minutes the old boy attempted to mount his mistress only to be rejected ! As soon as i place his old girl back with him, he was all lovey dovey and mated with her again.


Jimbobulan said:


> Its nice that they mate for life but its sad if one dies. I saw a show that was followibg a pair around and one got run over and died so the other one just sat next to it for days, apparently they can just stay by their mates side untill they die aswell.


----------



## Saz (Dec 9, 2010)

Finally got some photos of the pair, they managed to get themselves covered in cat food and needed a quick bath. The male is such a sweetie, he was napping in my hand.



Male





Female


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 9, 2010)

love em !!!


----------



## thals (Dec 9, 2010)

Such sweet animals, these are my fave Aussie lizard


----------



## deebo (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey Sarah - very cool little critters. How do you go with controlling humidity? Have heard they need to be kept very dry.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Reptile-Man (Dec 9, 2010)

wanna know something about shingles?
they stay paired for life unless 1 die!.
its true ask any reptile pro. (herpetologist.)


----------



## reptilife (Dec 9, 2010)

David Evans said:


> Hey Sarah - very cool little critters. How do you go with controlling humidity? Have heard they need to be kept very dry.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave



Have heard the same, but I find some of mine will happily sleep in the rain! I put them to bed and before I know it they are asleep in the wet grass again.
Had them for years and never had one ill.


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 10, 2010)

Whats the meant to be determining factor for "goldfields" shinglebacks? 

I'm yet to see one out there yet, but I've got my eyes out. They don't seem to be as common as in the wheat belt here (in WA). 

I've seen a lot of wild shinglebacks across the country and although I do have two eastern shinglebacks at home, I'm no expert but Sarah your shinglebacks look way fatter than anything I've ever encountered. Will they breed like that?

They are great animals. Does anyone keep the rottnest island subsp.?

-H


----------



## varanophile (Dec 10, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> Whats the meant to be determining factor for "goldfields" shinglebacks?
> 
> I'm yet to see one out there yet, but I've got my eyes out. They don't seem to be as common as in the wheat belt here (in WA).
> 
> ...



'Goldfields' by definition come from the red soil goldfields area of WA. As far as I know they are not as numerous as on the coast, but still not uncommon animals, esp if you go at the right time.

As you know goldfields are the same subspecies as in the wheatbelt and around Perth, but in saying that, in my experience they are quite different animals. Most I have seen are much more stocky (like Sarah's) than coastals and their scales seem larger and more glossy. There is a range of goldfields colours, from mostly black with a small amount of orange to deep red and black, to the very rare solid orange form.

Whilst the Rottnest Island form is found in quite a few collections overseas it is protected and not available (legally) in Australia.

orange











'blue eyes'










Red and black


----------



## Saz (Dec 10, 2010)

Hehe, yes they must have a genetic tendancy to be tubby. The female is almost 900gm and the male 550gm. They are fed twice weekly with veg and once every couple of weeks with cat meat and calcium powder. Didn't seem like an unrealistic amount.

Fantastic photos Tristen, such beautiful animals. Have you managed to find some again?

I keep my pair inside Dave, I've had resp infections in beardies trying to keep them outside where I am due to the humidity, so I haven't even risked it with the shingles.


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 10, 2010)

Sarah, 
Doesn't sound like much food at all. You'll probably find that they are genetically predisposed to be fatties, in that they've evolved the ability to utilise any excess food by converting it to fat. That'd be one of the ways to survive out there if you were a long lived relatively sedentary skink...


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 10, 2010)

varanophile, they are spectacular animals you have there. Wow.


----------

